# 31.25Acres Flatonia Area Fayette County $18k per acre



## haijoe

We have had the property for over 25 years. Has water well and electricity on property. No house but a few storage barn type building. Beautiful Oak Trees. Text me Larry for mor info 713 875 4460


----------

